# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  xin chỉ giúp

## quyenbat

em có con máy cắt dây  . tình hình là đang hỏng máy tính .muốn thay 1 cái cây mới liệu có thể thay 1 cây mới xài win xp đc ko. cài đặt như nào bác nào pít xin chỉ giúp

----------


## CKD

Máy cắt dây thế nào thì mới biết mà trả lời.
Đa phần dùng controller chị na.. cái này thì chẵng có xp gì hết. Nó chạy soft riêng tích sẵn trên card.

----------

quyenbat

----------

